# General > Biodiversity >  Strange Beastie

## shedman

I would like to know what this beastie is , it was found in Wick area Thanks in advance. Size over an inch and goes Very fast.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Looks like some kind of Cockroach to me.

----------


## gleeber

It's an earwig commonly known as a forky tail.

----------


## webmannie

The 'forky' disna half look mean when you see it up that close! No wonder people have fears about them going in their ears!

----------


## webmannie

> It's an earwig commonly known as a forky tail.


 I went and did a search on earwig, you sure about that, different head arrangement?

----------


## gleeber

I'm sure it's a forky but that doesnt mean I'm right.
I thought the male had straight pincers but your comparison shows the opposite.

----------


## Acer

I think it may be a type of mole cricket. They are listed as an endangered species in Britain.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...vorne-oben.jpg


http://www.arkive.org/mole-cricket/g...servation.html

----------


## gleeber

That's more like it acer. I would agree.

----------


## Stefan

That certainly looks like a cricket to me.
Didn't even know there were still any of those in Britain...

----------


## Acer

I've emailed the Natural History Museum as they're keen to hear of any possible mole cricket sightings in the UK. I'll let you know if they reply.

----------


## Acer

I just received this reply from the Natural History Museum:

"Thanks very much for your message. Yes, it is definitely a mole cricket. It is a final instar nymph - as seen from the well developed wing buds.

I would be very interested to know exactly where the individual was found. There is currently no known natural population on the British mainland, but specimens are fairly frequently imported in potted plants from the continent.

If you are registered on the forum, would it be possible for you to ask the person who found the cricket to please contact me? Thanks!

Best wishes,

George

**************************************************  *************************************** 
*Dr George Beccaloni,* 
*Curator of Orthopteroidea* (cockroaches [including termites], mantids, earwigs, stick insects, 
grasshoppers, crickets etc)* & the A. R. Wallace insect collection,* 
Entomology Department, 
The Natural History Museum [British Museum (Natural History)], 
Cromwell Road, 
South Kensington, 
London SW7 5BD, UK."


Shedman, could you please contact George Beccaloni at the Natural History Museum? His email address is G.Beccaloni <at> nhm.ac.uk

Thanks, Acer

----------


## Julia

Just wondering if you have let it go?  What a great find!

----------


## shedman

Hi no Harry as we have named it is still with his new family.

----------


## webmannie

Special find shedman by the sound of it, as i said before it looks real mean, front end looks like a lobster!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Well, I googled my puter into the ground and could not find the beast, maybe I should have googled Harry.lol.  Good find Ginger, put the kettle on.  :Wink:

----------


## pads1

Wow thats an ace find, most people might have done the un-imaginable.

----------

